# Important, please read...



## MMilitiaR (Feb 28, 2006)

Okay, i know it might have been obvious for awhile now, but i am not who i say i am, i work for people who are trying to shut down all forums, and arrest as many of there members as possible that deal withh all things illegal, likei said, i am not who i made myself out to be, come on, a 16 year old with an AK47? my advice is, if your growing, stop posting pics, and dont update your current threads with pics, words will not icriminate you online, but pictures will DEFINATLEY do it, take "the brothers grunt", hes posted pictured of himself next to plants, and hes in a wheel chair, which will hold up in curt ass evidence enogh, but, no worrys grunt, you have a license, but for the rest of you, seeing how down to earth you guys are, i really couldnt let you guys get busted, i wont be in trouble, or lose my job for telling you, because the work my people were doin was illegal, wel, last post from me, i have to go now...


----------



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2006)

> last post from me, i have to go now...


 
I can't wait to see where this one goes. but anyway see ya Malititia. Take it easy. (no comment on the other stuff)

Oh by the way Google has a free spellchecker with there explorer toolbar. 

Edit: Its buggin me too bad. Dude, this is just screwed up shit. This is wrong, below the belt gossip telling. Dude, I put up with the crap on the guns and violence. I kept my comments to myself. but this is screwed up and wrong dude. We all here are hard-working. pot smoking. non-dealing. people. some of which on this site literally need weed to live medically. To Live dude. To put this shit out there like this is just beyond fucked up. Good bye dude. and may Kharma catch up with your ass. It is bullshit. Will always be bullshit. Just another fuckin lie. like puttin extracts in the soil to make the bud taste good. what ever. bye dude.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 28, 2006)

Hmmmm.
Why would someone who "works for people trying to shut down sites like this one" squeal?
It would be extremely difficult not to mention expensive to bust someone on the basis of pictures of gardens posted.
The gov't would first need IP's, and these are in Holland.
Then they would need a court order to get your service provider to supply them with more info.
Based in Holland, I believe this site itself is beyond the reach of the U.S. gov't.


----------



## growah? (Feb 28, 2006)

*** ?? I agree with the spell check comment but this post is just not funny. Sick. sick. sick


----------



## skunk (Feb 28, 2006)

lol mutt. oh yea and by the way my 13 year old daughter knows how to make a money order out so if she wanted to (which i wouldnt let her ) she could order any kind of seeds on the internet . so wont you go **** yourself  and leave us alone aint nobody believes your bullshit. i will take more pictures tommorow and there aint a dam thing you can do about it . so dont come in our forum and act like a dam leo  cause you aint scaring me nor anyone else in here .


----------



## FaTal1 (Feb 28, 2006)

this what i gotts say fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i dont give a **** thug life *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and **** the pigs they can kiss my ass!!!!!!!! i spit on you ******* snitches!!!!!!


----------



## Ogof (Feb 28, 2006)

I thought this guy was fucked up. I knowa lot of 16 year olds with AK-47 style weapons.
They alo have AR-15's and other military firearms. If daddy bought them. Or they are dad's.  I believe him to be a punk who has nothing better to do than **** with people.
I thinks his account should be killed and his IP banned.
This server is in Holland, and they do not have to give anyone their information.
Pardon my language please.


----------



## puffadder (Mar 1, 2006)

I would think the law enforcement officers of our great nation (take it as sarcasm if you want) would have a little better grasp of the written english language. But then, I know a few cops, so maybe not.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2006)

MMilitiaR said:
			
		

> Okay, i know it might have been obvious for awhile now, but i am not who i say i am, i work for people who are trying to shut down all forums, and arrest as many of there members as possible that deal withh all things illegal, likei said, i am not who i made myself out to be, come on, a 16 year old with an AK47? my advice is, if your growing, stop posting pics, and dont update your current threads with pics, words will not icriminate you online, but pictures will DEFINATLEY do it, take "the brothers grunt", hes posted pictured of himself next to plants, and hes in a wheel chair, which will hold up in curt ass evidence enogh, but, no worrys grunt, you have a license, but for the rest of you, seeing how down to earth you guys are, i really couldnt let you guys get busted, i wont be in trouble, or lose my job for telling you, because the work my people were doin was illegal, wel, last post from me, i have to go now...


*first i would like to start off by saying "GO **** YOURSELF"!! then i would like to say :"GO **** YOURSELF AGAIN"!! you my friend are a piece of shit and shouldn't be allowed on this site again so "**** OFF"!!       *


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2006)

> have a little better grasp of the written english language. But then, I know a few cops, so maybe not.



 oh man, best line in the whole thread thus far..



> last post from me, i have to go now.


EXACTLY..buh-bye


----------



## ninfan77 (Mar 1, 2006)

OG and sites like that werent shut down for a growing operation. They closed because they shipped seeds to the USA. So far, only 6 people directly related to the website are charged with trafficking etc.

Just be careful about what you post, always true. If you have 300 plants, posting images of them, probably not a good idea. Because i'm SURE there are people besides the po po who'd want to get them. 

Just chill, be safe, and ur fine.


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2006)

> The seven accused are liable to 10 years imprisonment. Since the possession of cannabis seeds is illegal under Schedule II of the Controlled Drugs and Substances Act, clients of the network could also receive a visit from the police.......
> .....Since the searches were conducted, 272 orders have been intercepted by the police.



I would agree to a point niner'. Cost effeciency, public outcry, man power, ect. I would think would eliminate the probability of tracking users back to their homes via ip's 'n such.(police DO have og servers, they're pictured in evidence) But I would definately be concerned with security if I had placed an order with _any_ of those entities within the last 90 days or so. 
   Home addresses, po box's, CC numbers are much easier and cost effective to trace.  I believe the press re;ease states something along the lines of.."looking mostly at large orders and repeat orders". 

  I can't fathom the DEA not getting in on this action. Though I've not yet heard of any repercussions in the states.


----------



## skunk (Mar 1, 2006)

oops guys i thought he was talking about ak47 the marijuana plant my bad i just went though his past post and saw he was talking about a ak47gun and not the plant my bad .


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

hahahahahahahaha. skunk. we know whats on your mind. damn do they make an AK-48 weapon.????? hehehehe

He maltita should be proud. He was the very first banned. Thats an accomplishment. #1 one on the ole black list.


----------



## skunk (Mar 1, 2006)

well i dont believe this dude for 1 sec . it seems like it all came about right after hick started the new thread for LEO,S  and this dude just wants to feel like a somebody. ill be the first to admit i am myself and dont try to be anybody that im not . this is all i have to say and type in this pathetic thread.


----------



## spliffy (Mar 1, 2006)

MMilitiaR said:
			
		

> Okay, i know it might have been obvious for awhile now, but i am not who i say i am, i work for people who are trying to shut down all forums, and arrest as many of there members as possible that deal withh all things illegal, likei said, i am not who i made myself out to be, come on, a 16 year old with an AK47? my advice is, if your growing, stop posting pics, and dont update your current threads with pics, words will not icriminate you online, but pictures will DEFINATLEY do it, take "the brothers grunt", hes posted pictured of himself next to plants, and hes in a wheel chair, which will hold up in curt ass evidence enogh, but, no worrys grunt, you have a license, but for the rest of you, seeing how down to earth you guys are, i really couldnt let you guys get busted, i wont be in trouble, or lose my job for telling you, because the work my people were doin was illegal, wel, last post from me, i have to go now...


 
He is absolutely full of shit, and if he isn't, then he needs to get a life and a real job


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 1, 2006)

you btch ,they should put a boot on your throat,snicthes get dealt with ,but thank for informing us ,atleast you got a concions


			
				MMilitiaR said:
			
		

> Okay, i know it might have been obvious for awhile now, but i am not who i say i am, i work for people who are trying to shut down all forums, and arrest as many of there members as possible that deal withh all things illegal, likei said, i am not who i made myself out to be, come on, a 16 year old with an AK47? my advice is, if your growing, stop posting pics, and dont update your current threads with pics, words will not icriminate you online, but pictures will DEFINATLEY do it, take "the brothers grunt", hes posted pictured of himself next to plants, and hes in a wheel chair, which will hold up in curt ass evidence enogh, but, no worrys grunt, you have a license, but for the rest of you, seeing how down to earth you guys are, i really couldnt let you guys get busted, i wont be in trouble, or lose my job for telling you, because the work my people were doin was illegal, wel, last post from me, i have to go now...


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 1, 2006)

for the ips if you did some dumb shit and think there on to you.contact you modem issuer comcast,verizon,ect and tell them you wasted water on your modem thell replace it with a new modem new ip.case closed





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> I would agree to a point niner'. Cost effeciency, public outcry, man power, ect. I would think would eliminate the probability of tracking users back to their homes via ip's 'n such.(police DO have og servers, they're pictured in evidence) But I would definately be concerned with security if I had placed an order with _any_ of those entities within the last 90 days or so.
> Home addresses, po box's, CC numbers are much easier and cost effective to trace. I believe the press re;ease states something along the lines of.."looking mostly at large orders and repeat orders".
> 
> I can't fathom the DEA not getting in on this action. Though I've not yet heard of any repercussions in the states.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 1, 2006)

his sorry ass will just sign on with a new screen and email address.he can kiss my ass with this thread


			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> hahahahahahahaha. skunk. we know whats on your mind. damn do they make an AK-48 weapon.????? hehehehe
> 
> He maltita should be proud. He was the very first banned. Thats an accomplishment. #1 one on the ole black list.


----------



## Eggman (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree with all of you. **** that shit bag to death. If! this ****-stick is working for "a group to shut down all forums", **** him. What group? I don't udnerstand. If he was working for this group, why would he tell us to stop uploading pictures? Shouldn't he not tell us that? I bet his mom found his shit and told him to do that? I have no idea. It would be funny if this was used in court against me. Tell me this. Can you ban an IP address, a MAC address or a range of IP's? Is there a log that your host has to measure what ip's ping your site? 

The other thing is, none of us seem that hardcore. While I was in Hawaii I'd see acres of weed. That's hardcore! Not me and my couple busted up plants. Weipio valleys inner fingers were laced with crazy bud. I can go on and on.... 

this kid is a shitstain...


----------



## Eggman (Mar 1, 2006)

Okay, I know it might have been obvious for awhile now, but I am not who I say I am. I work for shitbags who are trying to shut down all forums, and arrest as many members as possible. ---that deal withh all things illegal, likei said, i am not who i made myself out to be,--kills me this kid has a computer--- Come on, a 16 year old with an AK47? My advice is, if your growing stop posting pics and don't update your current threads with pics. Words will not incriminate you online, but pictures will DEFINATELY do it. Take "the brothers grunt", he has posted pictured of himself next to plants, and he's in a wheel chair, which will hold up in court as evidence. But, no worrys Grunt, you have a license. For the rest of you, seeing how down to Earth you are, i really couldn't let you  get busted. ---I won't be in trouble or lose my job for telling you because the work my people were doin was illegal, wel, last post from me, i have to go now...---- I swear this kid just got busted by his mom... I've correct some of the grammar. I can't take him anymore.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 1, 2006)

that kid just wants attention the worst his mom could do is call the  cops on us ,but
that would be incriminating ther selfs and those dumbasses have no legal authority over the net,.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 2, 2006)

Hick time for this one to close.   IMHO


----------



## Hick (Mar 2, 2006)

I shouldn't be forced to close it, it would die it's own peacefull death, "IF" the drama whores would leave it the **** alone.  
Post something positive or informative and leave the drama to the soap operas. PLEASE!!

It serves absolutely NO purpose, except to advertise disruption and distract from our purpose.


----------

